# Hamster cages??



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Can you please look at these hamster cages and comment on each of them/tell me which one you think is best for a syrian hamster? thanks*

Argos - www.argos.co.uk

Deluxe Hamster Kit at UKPetSupplies.com

Penthouse Hamster Kit at UKPetSupplies.com


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

try and get an imac fantasy  the first one isnt very good, but the second two are okay...need a new wheel with them though


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The first two are too small, the third one would be suitable. I recommend the Savic Cambridge and the IMAC Fantasy personally. You can find them cheap on ebay.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i STILL havnt got my imac!!! can you believe it!!!! i ordered the first one on like the 20th. im very sad


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

and arent they very expensive to get from the internet? because of the shipping...did you find out where your local pets at home was? like happysaz said...you can get a cambridge from there


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> and arent they very expensive to get from the internet? because of the shipping...did you find out where your local pets at home was? like happysaz said...you can get a cambridge from there


Some pet shops charge rediculous amounts for cages, ebay is usually great. Where did you order your IMAC from foxxy? My IMAC took nearly 3 weeks to get here, it was from Shane Todd but his ebay store. I nearly went mad waiting. I've found one on ebay that I will hopefully win for our new hammy coming at the weekend. I am going to just keep bidding until I get it. :w00t:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahaaaaa the one i am bidding on too.....LOL hahahaaa oh no!!!! i ordered them all off ebay.....GRRR. its okay though...patience is a virtue


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

is it the 3 tier one, that says pick up only but they are willing to post? 

i shall stop bidding  hope you get it cheaper!


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> and arent they very expensive to get from the internet? because of the shipping...did you find out where your local pets at home was? like happysaz said...you can get a cambridge from there


*My nearest [email protected] is 5 miles away *


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Saif, how old are you? And where abouts do you live?? I will have a look on Ebay for you if you like?

Otherwise, the 3rd one is ok...not the best for a syrian though.


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Saif, how old are you? And where abouts do you live?? I will have a look on Ebay for you if you like?
> 
> Otherwise, the 3rd one is ok...not the best for a syrian though.


*
Why is the third one not the best for a syrian?*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

is 5 miles alot to walk? or is it on mainroads...or get a taxi? i usually walk about 7 miles to tesco


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I think those cages are a bit flimsy...not the best quality. Although pets at home cages are expensive, they are good quality. For example, have a look at the Savic Cambridge. The cages you have shown us appear bigger than they are I think...I looked at the second one in a local pet shop and was considering it for my Syrian but when he showed me it, I changed my mind. Syrians do get alot bigger than they are in the pet shops. When I first got mine, I didn't think she would get much bigger...how wrong I was! haha!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> is it the 3 tier one, that says pick up only but they are willing to post?
> 
> i shall stop bidding  hope you get it cheaper!


No worries, we can have a happy bidding war


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

no, seriously...i really hope you get it!!! there are 7 bids already though....


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Um... don't want to be a thread stealer, but foxxy, make sure you leave negative or neutral feedback or something. People who take ages to post things on ebay annoy the hell out of me....


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

well.....you actaully cant give negative feedback on ebay now! i dont think anyway


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

What what? You can as long as you haven't already left positive feedback.

I don't think that they can give you negative feedback just because you give them it though...


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hmm not sure! i am really really annoyed though, i sent him an email and he replied saying ''oh yeha, i didnt send it because i didnt want it to break'' :/ he is getting a company to send it...which is great...i just wish he would have told me!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

.....i heard a massive knock at the door about 9am lastweek, thought it was my cage...so i rushed downstairs in my knickers and top... and the postman was there and my flat mate will...it was his surf board arriving...

i was very embaressed.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw a savic cambridge go on ebay the other day for about £8 inc p&p. Have a look at a piccy of one on the net, they search ebay. People don't know what cages they have so you can get them dirt cheap! I'm a bit miffed my one only went for £8.99 inc p&p!

Char
xxx


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

I like all of them but for the first one you shouldn't have more than one hamster in it!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread is making me want to buy hamster cages when I dont even need 1 Damn internet lol!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

this forum is bad!!! ive got addicted to hamster cages AND since joining they have made me get 3 more hamsters and a rabbit!!!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> this forum is bad!!! ive got addicted to hamster cages AND since joining they have made me get 3 more hamsters and a rabbit!!!


 I hope it dont make me do that lol. My parents would kill me!!

I've just seen a really nice cage on ebay for cheap but its too far away (pickup only) SAVIC HAMSTER HEAVEN CAGE VERY LARGE, PICK UP ONLY RHYL on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-May-09 21:55:38 BST)


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

teehehee im bidding on it  cherrie pointed it out to me! i live next to it


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I saw that HH too, shame we don't have space as I could get someone to pick it up for me and post it!


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

hi, i am looking for cages at the moment but for a dwarf hamster, would that first one (the argos one) be suitable? does any one know
thanks


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hmmm i guess..its really not great....the speedos hamster cage is especially for dwarfs...and the imac fantasy (my fave) can hold dwarfs....


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hmmm i guess..its really not great....the speedos hamster cage is especially for dwarfs...and the imac fantasy (my fave) can hold dwarfs....


I think Foxxy means the Spelos...she clearly has speedos on the mind...:001_tt2: :blush2:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahahaaaaaa oooooh baby yeahhh  hahahaaaa shipping it out tomorrow...if its open :S ive got it wrapped


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

i am soo annoyed i found a gorgeous cage on ebay, purple, had all the toys sorted but i had to go work and missed it  it was a penn plax one but cannot find it aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaynnnnnywhere  
help!
i want a purple cage so my hammie can have the gorgeous purple soffa and purple tv


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*guys, guys, guys. Keep on the topic *


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i dont like any of them really..sorry  imacs are really good! you can get them on the internet too!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i dont like any of them really..sorry  imacs are really good! you can get them on the internet too!


Foxxy...you should write to Imac and be their advertiser/promotor! HAHAHA!

Saif....get the biggest cage you can afford.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ooo good advice cherrie! arrgghh my parcel hasnt arrived yet! i really hope it comes today!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ooo good advice cherrie! arrgghh my parcel hasnt arrived yet! i really hope it comes today!


keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Saif15 said:


> *guys, guys, guys. Keep on the topic *


Basically get the biggest you can afford. If you are getting a Syrian, the RSPCA recommends a cage be at least 58cm long.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking at the cages, I think they are all too small especially the pipes in the 2nd and 3rd one. I looked on ebay for all the ones in my area and picked a size of 25"x15"x15" and went from there. Its quite difficult getting big cages. One of my cages was sold as damaged and I fixed it up myself.

Markets are a good place to look aswell. I saw a nice cage for £15 but I couldn't take it home with me cos I had a driving lesson when I got back!!

Could you not get the bus to [email protected] or a train? I have travelled 20 miles with each of my cages on the busses without much problem.

hampster hamster gerbil rat large cage house on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-May-09 21:29:21 BST)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-Mouse...ms=66:2|65:7|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:7|294:50

Cambridge - with postage! Really cheap

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LARGE-TWO-STO...ms=66:2|65:7|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50

IMAC - With postage

Char
xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Personally i think they all look like cheap rubbish. Far too small for a full grown syrian.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ermm thats quite rude lol! no offence...did you like the look of the cages i posted btw?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ermm thats quite rude lol! no offence...did you like the look of the cages i posted btw?


I didnt mean yours, i meant the OP original post.

He asked for opinions.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oh no i ment rude to him a little bit...what would you suggest? do you like the imac?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> oh no i ment rude to him a little bit...what would you suggest? do you like the imac?


I dont think calling them cheap rubbish is rude. Its my opinion. Most hamster cages are poorly built and insufficient for a fully grown animal. People buy them because they are inexpensive.
Im not going to say, yeah those are fine, if i dont think they are. The levels look flimsy, the plastic looks cheap and will probably crack easily.

I like the last one, i think thats the imac. Ive seen that one up close and i like the size of it. Not a bad size or price for a fully grown syrian.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

the imac's ive got a really good ...its not that you arent allowed your opinion, but you didnt offer one, you just said you didnt like them  i agree with you about the syrian hamster cages...they are all WAY to small, even the wheels with them are too small...i suggested that we all make one...but no one was interested


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would help make one!! I'm good at D&T!!

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahaaa well, my bfs very VERY into buisness and he suggested that we get ideas ect and then he can do the rest...very mysterious lol....i swear there are no REALL REALLY good hamster cages that have glitter or colour in them...

gap in the market?!! i think so.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh ok. Well, my opinion is that none of them are really suitable long term for a fully grown syrian hamster. If Saif, you wish to give your pet the best quality of life, then i would suggest a much larger, and better constructed enviroment. Like suggested, the Imacs seem extremely good, and i also like the very large Perfecto tanks. However, these are expensive and difficult to move around, but they do allow more natural behaviour, as you can lay a deepish substrate to allow digging/burrowing.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hahahaaa well, my bfs very VERY into buisness and he suggested that we get ideas ect and then he can do the rest...very mysterious lol....i swear there are no REALL REALLY good hamster cages that have glitter or colour in them...
> 
> gap in the market?!! i think so.


I AM THERE!! It should have lots of hidey holes, lots of floor space, no tubes, but be easy to clean. I am thinking...somewhere between the Rody and the Imac. But clear plastic levels to maximize the light entering!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

We could have Foxy & Charley & Cherrie Enterprises LOL We could build decent cages, with colour and glitter, and sell em cheaper than the crap thats on offer now, we'd be rich I tell you!!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Oh ok. Well, my opinion is that none of them are really suitable long term for a fully grown syrian hamster. If Saif, you wish to give your pet the best quality of life, then i would suggest a much larger, and better constructed enviroment. Like suggested, the Imacs seem extremely good, and i also like the very large Perfecto tanks. However, these are expensive and difficult to move around, but they do allow more natural behaviour, as you can lay a deepish substrate to allow digging/burrowing.


I have spoken to Saif. I have explained that the cages were not of a good quality and that the levels were flimsy and he/she should get a cage that is going to last. Saif is unable to get to his nearest [email protected]


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

You can buy online on http://www.petsathome.com/find/category-is-6+small+pets/breed-is-hamster

Char
xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Has Saif actually got a hamster? He/she asks an awful lot about them.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't think he has yet


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Has Saif actually got a hamster? He/she asks an awful lot about them.


Nope, he ( sorry if you are a she Saif  ) is collecting information! Which I think is a very good idea. He has started some good discussion topics...like with the bedding...I had no idea there was anything other than wood shavings available for hammies! Most (including myself) do not ask questions before buying a pet!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I looked around on the net, and when I actually came to do it, I realised the info I read was rubbish! Also his questions will be here for other people to look at who are also doing research!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> I looked around on the net, and when I actually came to do it, I realised the info I read was rubbish! Also his questions will be here for other people to look at who are also doing research!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Yes Charley...agree with me!! haha! Poppy told me to tell you "Squeak" x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oooo cherrie...you are nearly a v.i.p


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Nope, he ( sorry if you are a she Saif  ) is collecting information! Which I think is a very good idea. He has started some good discussion topics...like with the bedding...I had no idea there was anything other than wood shavings available for hammies! Most (including myself) do not ask questions before buying a pet!


Sadly most people think owning a hamster is simply buying a bog-standard cage, giving it a wheel and cleaning it out once a week 

Extensive research is good, and better coming from those who own/have owned such an animal.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

its fish i feel sorry for... they are treated like 'decoration' sniffle. poor poor fishies


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> its fish i feel sorry for... they are treated like 'decoration' sniffle. poor poor fishies


Thats getting better now. Most places no longer sell bowls, and any decent fish shop wont sell unless they are happy that you have a filter and a decent tank.

It is hard though, when the "Ban The Bowl" campaign first started, it was a battle to get retailers to take part, as fish are seen as cheap and disposible and knowledge is greatly lacking. Specialists like Maidenhead Aquatics were on the ball, it was smaller and less specialised retailers that were the problem. I think [email protected] have now caught on, and i havent seen a bowl for sale near me for a long time.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

my friend got one yesterday  i tried to talk her out of it!! i even said id buy it for her!!! (this the friend who got a hamster and then gave it to her friend :/) sniffle i feel so sorry for poor bobbie  £8 goldfish bowl at poundstrecher  shes in wrexham  she doesnt even want to get it a castle and i doubt she even has the gravel sniffle....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The worlds oldest goldfish lived in a bowl.

I tell people its like living in an unflushed toilet with no air. Some just dont care though. To them its "just a fish", and replaced for about 99p.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

its so sad! im living next to her next year, so i'll make her get a nice one! it is awful isnt it


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw fish bowls being sold in Asda for a fiver yesterday when I was lookin at hamster stuff for Poppy.

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Poundland and Poundworld sell bowls for £1!!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

That amazing that they are a pound considering the name! LOL

I don't think they should be allowed to sell them, they are terrible for the fish who have to live in there!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> That amazing that they are a pound considering the name! LOL
> 
> I don't think they should be allowed to sell them, they are terrible for the fish who have to live in there!
> 
> ...


I know!


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Nope, he ( sorry if you are a she Saif  ) is collecting information! Which I think is a very good idea. He has started some good discussion topics...like with the bedding...I had no idea there was anything other than wood shavings available for hammies! Most (including myself) do not ask questions before buying a pet!


*
Hehehehe, I am a he. So are you guys sure this cage is a bad cage? http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/Details.aspx?ProdId=2963&CatId=610&ParentId=245 I could get better stronger cages but my mum doesnt want buy stuff offline and she doesnt want to go to pets at home  I know syrian hamsters are too big for tubes, what if I take the tube out? * *This hamster was supposed to be for my sisters birthday present but I havent even made a start yet*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats just a bit smaller than the smallest on I have which is reasonable big. I just don't like the layout of them and as you say, the tubes will have to come out.

I think the best ones are the rectangular ones with 1 floor, as i find it easier to put toys in, with loadsa levels you can only have the tiny toys and its a pain to clean them. 

FOP is a good brand that build strong cages.

Are you thinking of going to a pet shop other than [email protected] or are you going to a breeder?

If you find any cage on ebay in either Liverpool, Manchester, Preston and all round them places, I'll be happy to pick it up for you and you can send me money on Paypal. I am honest and have done it for people on here before.

Char
xxx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine had a pretty big cage on one floor which I preferred to a 2 level much easier. We had those tubes but thye were pretty big and he'd no problem fitting through them but those were in his playpen. That cage doesn't look too bad to me no matter how annoying the levels would be.
My fish are in a large aquarium, filtered, heated to the right temp for them and cleaned out according to instructions. I hate the small fish bowls I wouldn't ever keep a fish in them again.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Some Syrians do fit in the tubes, however with cheap cages like that one (which is a cheap imitation of the Cambridge), the tubes are usually not suitable.

You say you can't get to Pets at Home, where will you be getting your hamster from? Will that place not have cages? If you do go to [email protected] to get your hamster you can get a Cambridge or better at the same time.


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Thats just a bit smaller than the smallest on I have which is reasonable big. I just don't like the layout of them and as you say, the tubes will have to come out.
> 
> I think the best ones are the rectangular ones with 1 floor, as i find it easier to put toys in, with loadsa levels you can only have the tiny toys and its a pain to clean them.
> 
> ...


*Ok, I have never used paypal before, can you explain to me how it works?*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Basically Paypal, is a way to send money via the internet. Your card details are stored on thier database, but its completely confidential and secure. Go to paypal.co.uk and make an account there. Once you have done that, they will deposit a couple of pence in your account, and you have to get a statement and tell them how much they put in, this is to make sure that you are the hoder of the account, and after that you can use it to send money to other people. It is completely safe and secure, I sell stuff on ebay and have never had a problem with it.

Char
xxx


----------

